# Anyone purchase from JotoPaper.com? If not, who are your main wholesale supplier?



## PaintedPretty (Aug 1, 2014)

So, I came across JotoPaper.com, but I'm not sure how I feel about them. I fell in love with their products and prices, however, I just went to place an order and got a call asking for me to scan and send the front and back of my credit card, as well as my license. Is this normal? Something about this just feels really "scammy" to me. Has anyone used them and had to do this?

If you don't use JotoPaper.com as your supplier, who do you go to for your sublimation supplies? I'm located on the East Coast, and all the suppliers I seem to find are on the West Coast which equals a lot in shipping (I work with mostly mugs).

Please just give me your personal experience only, not supplier's that you've heard of or know about.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## NPriest (Jul 13, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't even think of purchasing from anyone else. Dye Sublimation Printers, Ink, Paper
Hope that helps!


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience. We do this regularly to verify the identity of the card holder. 

We are definitely a legit company and we have been in business for over 20 years.

If you still have doubts about us, I invite you to come and meet us in person at one of the trade shows we exhibit. If you go to our website, in the news section you will see upcoming trade shows that we will be attending.


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

PaintedPretty said:


> So, I came across JotoPaper.com, but I'm not sure how I feel about them. I fell in love with their products and prices, however, I just went to place an order and got a call asking for me to scan and send the front and back of my credit card, as well as my license. Is this normal? Something about this just feels really "scammy" to me. Has anyone used them and had to do this?
> 
> If you don't use JotoPaper.com as your supplier, who do you go to for your sublimation supplies? I'm located on the East Coast, and all the suppliers I seem to find are on the West Coast which equals a lot in shipping (I work with mostly mugs).
> 
> ...



I ordered supplies from Jotopaper.ca - it's legit. Asking to scan your CC is also legit. as they stored this information for your next order.


----------



## PaintedPretty (Aug 1, 2014)

Joto Paper said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. We do this regularly to verify the identity of the card holder.
> 
> We are definitely a legit company and we have been in business for over 20 years.
> 
> If you still have doubts about us, I invite you to come and meet us in person at one of the trade shows we exhibit. If you go to our website, in the news section you will see upcoming trade shows that we will be attending.


No need to be sorry! I am the sorry one!! I went for it after I asked this question on the forum and have been using you guys ever since! I love everything about you, the prices, the products and most important, the customer service! I'm so sorry I didn't remember I even asked this question, or I would have clarified for everyone way back then!

IT IS NOT A SCAM! THEY ARE THE BEST PEOPLE OUT THERE


----------

